# Picking A new Warhammer Army



## Steelmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, im recently starting a new Warhammer army as ive played my bit of Necrons in 40k.

Im having trouble picking from the armies as i like the look of all of them. I was thinking about going tomb kings but i dont know if they fit the army that im looking for

What am i looking for in a army (as close as possible):
- Decent CC units
- A way of making the enemy come to me
- Decent Shooting units
- Possibility of magic
- Not a fan of cavalry but will use them if required for army tactics
- I dont want to use chariots
- Money isnt a massive problem but as im only 16 and dont have a job i havent got a massive budget.


Im not bothered whether it is a horde or elite army.
Any helpful ideas or information would help


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

If you want decent close combat and no chariots, Tomb Kings are definitly not your cup of tea. I'd recommend Dark Elves or Wood Elves based on you preferences, or Dwarves if you don't mind their lack of magic. If it isn't important to you how the models look that is. That would be my first concern.

Wood Elves are more shooting oriented, though can pack quite a punch with their forest spirit units. Dark Elves are perhaps not as good at a distance, but do have a war machine (Reaper bolt thrower) and some solid elite infantry.
Dwarves are much tougher, have a vast array of firepower in the form of artillery and handgunners/crossbowmen and have very tough melee units. They force the enemy to come to them because they are slow as poop, but lack magical offense.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like Empire to me; Elves also fit the bill, but tend to fall not under 'can do magic' but 'must do magic' (and personally, I've never seen a particularly scary Elf shooting phase; Bolt Throwers are annoying, but they've nothing on a Dwarf or Empire black powder list). Empire can do shooting well, they can be pretty good in combat, their cavalry is reasonable but not a requirement, they can use magic effectively if you want to, and they have no chariots at all.


----------



## Steelmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys i will be mostly playing against a high elf and wood elf army so something that can combat them would be nice.

The wood elf currently has 1 glade lord and 32 glade guard all with moonfire arrows but i dont know what the high elf player has as he is buying of a friend.

So for me High and wood elves are probably not a good idea as i want to keep it lore friendly. Also i would like the army to be in forces of order so i can play at tournaments with my two friends and not have too many alliance problems.

I played the same tactic above with my necrons I'm now thinking about going something new and fresh like the ambush rule for Beastmen. I'm not looking for a army that will always win but one that has some quirky rules and will be fun to play and I like the look of all the models except dwarfs. 

Cheers


----------



## Steelmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Thinking and looking at some of the empire models I think I'll take them as my army and do a more CC oriented army. If you were in o start a 500 point empire army what would you get? I was looking at the warrior priest with two handed war hammer.

All replays will be appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

Well the Empire battalion would be a great start. You get 20 state troops (which can be built with spears, swords and shields or halberds); 10 handgunners (can be made crossbowmen); 8 empire Knights and a cannon (can be made mortar). And then you buy your Warrior Priest so you have a general. Taht would be about 500 points and from there you can go wherever you want with your army.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i'd suggest to buy the new AoS Starter and just begins playing with the new rules. no need for point values and enormous armies. Also, soon i think GW will discountinue the old model range...so.. otherwise an imperial starter set, a frakking steamtank (the model is awesome) and a couple boxes of crossbowmen or hunters with bows. that's what i would do


----------



## Leavitt55 (Dec 9, 2013)

First off, there is no right or wrong way to choose an army. The time to think about which army best suits your particular interests.There are over a dozen Warhammer armies to choose from, and each has its own style of play, background, and fantastic range of Games Workshop Miniatures.


----------

